# Complete newbie needs help getting into film school



## ech0 (May 3, 2006)

Okay, so one day I was thinking, "Wow... if I waste all my creativity going to college for something dry and boring like business, I'll probably end up killing myself. I want to make movies." But I'm a complete newbie to filmaking, and I have no idea how I'm going to get into film school. Most film programs at universities are limited to around thirty students. So my questions are: 
 - What books/websites/magazines should I be reading? 
 - What equipment are must-haves? (I just bought a Bauer Super 8 camera, and a Canon Super 8 to mess around with)
 - What do film schools look for in a portfolio?
 - Any other tips or advice...

I look forward to any help I can get. Thanks!


----------



## JAS (May 3, 2006)

I actually just got this really nice book called "The American Film Institute Desk Reference".

It breaks down pretty much every aspect of filmmaking (from history, crafts, and films) in a very comprehensible format.

It cost about $40, but I consider it well worth it 

It also has a section on how to break into the movie business


----------



## Evan Kubota (May 3, 2006)

You don't really "need" any equipment other than a typewriter, computer, or piece of paper. You can always write and think. As far as actual production, a Super 8 camera is a good choice. Free editing software is fine to start with.

You should be aware that there are other things you can do in college that involve your mind besides film - it's a neglected field at most schools and probably not a very good major, even if you really like it.


----------



## ech0 (May 3, 2006)

There are quite a few creative majors I've been thinking about going for, but right now I have my mind set on film for some reason. I think if I'm serious about it, the best way to learn is by surrounding myself with people who are already involved, and at all different levels of experience. Any more advice, books, ideas, etc? Thanks for the replies!


----------



## Evan Kubota (May 3, 2006)

I don't know - if you're really serious you'll probably be disappointed with the motivation and capabilities of the people you'll be surrounded with, even at a decent school with a film major.

The best way to learn is by doing. No school will replace doing it yourself - they can only provide equipment and possibly colleagues, but it you're motivated and have some basic aptitude I think you can learn quickly without being a film major.

My usual recommendation is Mackendrick's "On Film-making." Far better than any of the other books out there that purport to "show you how to make movies." This book won't show you how, but it will provide you with a stimulating toolkit and focuses on the most important things (it has nothing to do with how to operate a DV camera, for example).


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (May 3, 2006)

> I don't know - if you're really serious you'll probably be disappointed with the motivation and capabilities of the people you'll be surrounded with, even at a decent school with a film major.



Hahah. I laugh because I just got back from day 4 of 9 on an out of class project I'm DPing, created and crewed entirely by freshman. We're working with pro actors, shooting an amazing 20 minute short on HDV. So far, the quality, efficiency and professionalisim rival senior projects. This just goes to show that if you truly have the motivation and dedication, you WILL make the film you want to make, and, for NYU at least, the environment is full of likeminded people. We couldn't pull this off anywhere BUT filmschool.

This is kind of off topic, but yesterday we had a full 360Â° pan on top of a moving dolly on curved track in a fully lit set. To make the move work, the dolly operator laid down under the tripod, and pulled the camera along the track with his hands. We had three camera operators ducking down and popping up to trade off the pan and focus pull in various positions around the room.


----------



## Evan Kubota (May 4, 2006)

I was referring to 'non-film schools' with a film major, not NYU, USC, etc.

FWIW, on the "Film School" show on IFC they followed NYU grad students making thesis films. Yeah, they had a lot of money to play with, but I wasn't that impressed with the level of dedication that I saw.

If you're motivated and skilled enough you can make "your film" anywhere, probably even in a prison camp. I guess the point of film school is to encourage collaboration, but in that case your collaborators are more important than the school itself - and what are you paying $30k+ annually for?


----------



## titaniumdoughnut (May 4, 2006)

Right. It's weird how UNMOTIVATED lots of people are. We're all easily more motivated than most film students (all of us on SF.com) and that's why we'll succeed. Only about the top 5% of the students here at NYU have the determination to make it.


----------



## Arrenbas (May 5, 2006)

being a newbie to film is fine as long as you can show some kind of related creative talent - a good friend who has never touched a video/film camera was just accepted at all of the film schools he applied to, including NYU, on the basis of his writing ability alone - he also got a fat scholarship at the school he ultimately selected


----------



## Dirty-Harry (May 5, 2006)

I don`t understand this motivation issue. My crew is always very willing to give their 110%. They spend often even overtime on my set. I myself strive for quality in my productions. I have noticed that the best two motivators are director, who has made his homework(storyboard and stuff) and a interesting screenplay. If you haven`t these two, not many will get motivated. 

If you are motivated yourself and dedicated to the film, other crew will be also even in lo-to-no-budget productions. Hang out with people with the same passion: movies. Make every film, so special, that everyone in crew will love to be part of it, and especially yourself.


----------



## duders (May 10, 2006)

'Film School' tries to document a group of students making their 2nd year film, not their thesis films. 

Also, I'm not sure how one measures 'dedication', as I can attest that everyone in the program is extremely dedicated and serious about their films. Everyone spends almost a year writing/producing their 2nd year film, so how you condense a year into half an hour episodes and making it engaging is perhaps the problem here.




> FWIW, on the "Film School" show on IFC they followed NYU grad students making thesis films. Yeah, they had a lot of money to play with, but I wasn't that impressed with the level of dedication that I saw.


----------



## Evan Kubota (May 10, 2006)

I didn't know that - I watched the whole series and somehow missed that. Didn't one guy join the Peace Corps after undergrad then applied to the NYU grad program?

from an indiewire article about the show:

"iW: But the students you spotlight have been attending NYU, and they all seem unprepared to make their films. What has film school taught them? They're totally like "Arghhh!""

I basically agree. The type of **** you saw going on was not indicative of a high level of either competence or motivation. Granted, a few of the participants (the Italian guy, the black dude) seemed reasonably involved in their projects, but the way they ignored certain things until they became big problems indicates a lack of working knowledge.

That's great if everyone there really is dedicated.


----------



## duders (May 11, 2006)

Yeah, Alrick was in the Peace Corps before Grad School. In fact, most people in my class are in their late 20's and 30's (even some 40 year olds), and so have some form of 'life experience'.

I'll admit that most people are not the most technically savvy individuals (myself included), but I think their (NYU's) idea is that you learn along the way, and by the time you graduate you are absolutely competent in being able to write/direct/produce and everything in between. It's a formula that works if everyone involved is incredibly dedicated. Which they are.


----------

